# HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?



## Osiriz (15. Februar 2009)

*HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo an alle,

da ich meinen PC mit der Zeit versuche leiser zu machen fehlt mir inzwischen nur noch das Netzteil und die Festplatte (selbst geräusch im Leerlauf).

Nun war ich am überlegen diese entweder durch Entkoppeln (z.b. Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer) oder durch Dämmen (z.B. Scythe Quiet-Drive).

Was ist denn nun der genaue (!) Unterschied zwischen Entkoppeln und Dämmen, was für Erfahrungen habt ihr, und was würdet ihr mir letztendlich empfehlen?
(Die Festplatte ist noch die vom Kauf des KomplettPCs vorhandene 500GB (müsste eine Seagate sein)).

Schonmal Danke im voraus!

Mfg Osiriz


----------



## Hackslash (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Moin,

der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht, zu nicht entkoppelt und entkoppelt.
Ich kann dir Innovatek's InnoVibe rev. 2 wärmstens empfehlen .

Dämmen bedeutet das die Festplatte mithilfe von diverser Stoffplatten, welche den Schall auffangen, daran gehindert wird Geräusche abzugeben. Nachteil hierbei ist das die Temperatur stark ansteigen kann.

Entkoppeln bedeutet das die Laufwerksgeräusche mithilfe von Gummi vom Gehäuse getrennt werden. Sprich keine Vibrationen werden mehr auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Nachteil es gibt keinen 

mfg

PS.: Wie das aussieht siehe mein SySProfile


----------



## Osiriz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Das hiese dann also, dass eine Dämmung im Endeffekt (neben der  ansteigenden Temperatur) eine größere Geräuschreduzierung hervorruft als eine Entkopplung?


----------



## lazy (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Denke beim Entkoppeln daran das das auf deinen Schreibkopf geht, so gut soll das nicht für HDDs sein da alles vom Gummi abgefedert wird und da der Schreibkopf halt leidet. . . .


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



lazy schrieb:


> Denke beim Entkoppeln daran das das auf deinen Schreibkopf geht, so gut soll das nicht für HDDs sein da alles vom Gummi abgefedert wird und da der Schreibkopf halt leidet. . . .


 
wie soll das denn gehen ?
nur weil die HDD keine schwingungen ans gehäuse überträgt hat sie ja nicht mehr spielraum... und was hat das mit der lebenszeit des schreibkopfes zu tun ?
das einzige, das meineswissen hdd's schrotten kann, ist drehen während dem betrieb sowie eine zu hohe temperatur auf dauer.... und runterfallen halt


----------



## Mexxim (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

um mich hier mal mit einzuklinken
-> welche HDD Dämmboxen wären denn empfehlenswert??

PS: 1/2k^^
mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Hackslash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



Osiriz schrieb:


> Das hiese dann also, dass eine Dämmung im Endeffekt (neben der  ansteigenden Temperatur) eine größere Geräuschreduzierung hervorruft als eine Entkopplung?



Kann man so auch nicht sagen, beides zusammen ist natürlich optimal. Der Aufwand Dämmen im Vergleich zum Entkoppeln ist enorm groß da du dein gesamtes Case von innen bekleben musst.

Probier am besten erstmal zu entkoppeln


----------



## Osiriz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



illidan1988 schrieb:


> Der Aufwand Dämmen im Vergleich zum Entkoppeln ist enorm groß da du dein gesamtes Case von innen bekleben musst.


 
Mit dem Dämmen, mein ich eigentlich nur das Dämmen der Festplatte durch Dämmboxen wie dem Quiet Drive von Scythe


----------



## Hackslash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Damit hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen sry


----------



## ManuelB (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
gibt es was, dass dagegen spricht eine Platte senkrecht stehend zu entkoppeln? Ich habe leider im Antec threehundred keine 5 1/4 Zoll Schächte mehr frei. In den 3 1/2 Zoll Schächten wäre nur Platz, wenn ich über ein Adapter die Platten senkrecht stellen würde. Hier könnte ich dann die Entkopplung mit einbringen.

MfG
Manu


----------



## lazy (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Also cih wollt das auch mal machen aber dann habe ich im Internet gelesen das die HDD ja immer in Bewegung ist und wenn sie entkoppelt ist ist sie noch mehr in bewegung. Dadurch übertragen sich die Bewegungen die sonst aufs Gehäuse gehen auf den Schreibkopf und der wiederum soll davon kaputt gehen..... wenn ich da was nicht richtig verstanden habe sagt es mir einfach


----------



## Hackslash (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Halte ich für dummes Gerede.
Ich habe ne WD 250 GB und die ist seit 4 Jahren entkoppelt. 
Die Platte läuft wie am ersten Tag.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



lazy schrieb:


> Also cih wollt das auch mal machen aber dann habe ich im Internet gelesen das die HDD ja immer in Bewegung ist und wenn sie entkoppelt ist ist sie noch mehr in bewegung. Dadurch übertragen sich die Bewegungen die sonst aufs Gehäuse gehen auf den Schreibkopf und der wiederum soll davon kaputt gehen..... wenn ich da was nicht richtig verstanden habe sagt es mir einfach



Der Kopf (der als einziger Schwingungen hervorrufen kann), schwingt die ganze Zeit parrallel zu den Platten - wieso sollte ihm es schaden, wenn er das noch einen Tick mehr macht?
Der einzige Nachteil sind steigende Zugriffszeiten, und zwar laut PCGH-Messungen unglaubliche 0,2ms im Worst-Case!!111elfKATASTROPHE.

Bezüglich Dämmen vs. Entkoppeln:
Entkoppeln hilft halt nur gegen Vibrationen - als primär die Zugriffsgeräusche. Damit im Leerlauf wirklich störende Vibrationen entstehen, muss man schon n ziemlich mieses Gehäuse haben. Stört das hochfrequente Laufgeräusch, hilft Entkoppeln recht wenig - dämmen schon eher.
Um dabei die Temperaturen im Griff zu behalten, haben sich zwei Lösungen herauskristallisiert:
- Wasserkühlung
- Bitumenbox (nach googlen, solltest schnell was finden, was dir weiterhilft)


----------



## ManuelB (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Hm, meine Platten vibrieren auch ein wenig, was eher auf Schwingungen durch geringe Unwuchten der Platten zurückzuführen sein sollte. 

MfG
Manu


----------



## Hirsekeks (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Da in meinem Silent-PC die Festplatten die letzten Krachmacher waren, habe ich mich auch mal ans Entkoppeln und Dämmen gemacht.
Dabei habe ich meine Systemplatte (Samsung F1 320GB) in ein "Scythe Quiet Drive" gepackt und meine zwei anderen Samsung-Platten (200+250GB) rausgeschmissen und gegen eine 1TB WD10EADS ersetzt.

Die 1TB hängt nun entkoppelt in der Luft (in einem Antec-Solo Gehäuse). Die F1 in der Box liegt am Gehäuseboden auf zwei Schwämmen entkoppelt 

Ergebnis:
Null Vibrationen und minimale Zugriffsgeräusche.
Die Box unterbindet *alle* Laufgeräusche (Rauschen, elektronische Betriebsgeräusche, Pfeifen, Surren usw.), nur Zugriffsgheräusche sind noch leicht wahrzunehmen - aber das ist nicht wirklich "Lärm" im Gegensatz zum enormen Rauschen der F1-Platten.

Gruß


----------



## Osiriz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

OK, vielen Dank an alle.

Ich denke das ich nun die Festplatte durch die Dämmbox Quiet Drive von Scythe Dämmen werde. Da ich zur Zeit eh nur eine Platte betreibe, wäre wohl die Wärme abgabe nicht ganz soo groß wie bei mehreren Platte. Und sollte der Platz einmal nicht mehr reichen, wer weiß wie viel in Zukunft die doch lautlosen (!) SSDs kosten 

Gruß Osiriz


----------



## Hirsekeks (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Wenn du eh nur eine Platte hast und diese dann in die Scythe Box packst, wirst du dich fragen ob dein PC überhaupt an ist, während du dran arbeitest 

Gruß


----------



## Nunuhainz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

ich bin auch ein Silent-Fan und habe meine 3 Festplatten in Scythe Quiet Drives gepackt und diese mit Gummibändern im Laufwerkschacht "aufgehängt". Man hört, außer minimaler Zugriffsgeräusche, nichts mehr von den Platten. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das "große" Festplatten d.h. mit 3 o. 4 Pattern, wie eine Samsung LJ501, ihr "Rauschen" an das Quiet Drive Gehäuse übertragen da die Platten das Gehäuse berühren. 
Jetzt habe ich 3 "dünne" Platten die mittig im Quiet Drive hängen und so fast unhörbar sind. 

Die Quiet Drives sind zwar recht teuer, sind aber eine empfehlenswerte Investition. Zumal man sie viele Jahre lang benutzen kann.

edit: Die Temperaturen im Quiet Drive sind auch ganz OK. maximal haben meine 45°C (im Sommer) im 3er Sandwich


----------



## Osiriz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



Nunuhainz schrieb:


> habe meine 3 Festplatten in Scythe Quiet Drives gepackt und diese mit Gummibändern im Laufwerkschacht "aufgehängt".


 
Hast du den ganzen Quiet Drive nochmals entkoppelt? und wenn ja, bringt das den überhaupt noch viel, da der Quiet Drive doch eigentlich schon selbst enkoppelt sein sollte..


----------



## Nunuhainz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

An sich sollte das Quiet Drive die Festplatte genug entkoppeln. In meinem Fall sind es aber 3 Festplatten deren Schwingungen sich überlagern und eine sehr tiefe Schwingung erzeugen (0,5-1 Hz).

Ob man das Quiet Drive zusätzlich entkoppelt hängt von der eigenen Empfindlickeit gegenüber Virbationen und der "Schwingungsanfälligkeit" des PC-Gehäuses ab. Aber wenn schon ein leiser Rechner, dann richtig ^^


----------



## Majestico (1. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

hallöchen zusammen. 
ich habe da auch mal eine frage zum thema: 
wie genau ist das eigentlich mit diesem scythe quiet drive? an und für sich existiert ja darin kein luftstrom. sehe ich das richtig? wäre es also schädlich so eine gedämmte box für die festplatte vllt selber zu entwerfen bzw etwas vorhandenes mit den maßen eines 5,25"-schachts zu verwenden?
danke schonmal für antworten

Gruß Majestico


----------



## Mexxim (1. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Genau das hab ich gemacht da mir die 30€ zu viel waren^^.

-> Schaumpolestyrol-Platten mit ~1cm stärke nehmen, Passend schneiden, ne Box basteln und alles mit Styroporkleber verdichten/kleben. Hält bombenfest 

-> die HDD ist jetzt lautlos, nur das zugriffsgeräusch ist minimal wahrzunehmen..
(dabei wäre noch zu sagen das es ein system ist wo KEIN lüfter oder sonstige mechanische teile Werkeln wenn er an ist-> sprich die dämmung ist sehr wirkungsvoll )

Allerdings Stieg die Temperatur drastisch an, da Schaumpolestyrol ja nun mal Dämmstoff ist 
-> 60°C im Idle und auch gern mal 66°C beim Vollzugriff

Da es aber eine alte Platte ist macht mir das nix aus, die Daten sollten aber gesichert sein !!!

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Majestico (1. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

naja, ich weiß ja nicht was eine festplatte so für temperaturen aushält. hab mir meine in ein dvd-laufwerksgehäuse reingebastelt. hatte hier noch 2 (defekte^^)brenner liegen, da ging das. jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine passive kühlung für meine graka bzw eine neue passive und mein rechner is dann auch (fast) lautlos. naja, netzteil noch. aber das stört ja nich wirklich.
Gruß Majestico


----------



## Das Etwas (1. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

@Mexxim: 66°C sind schon arg viel...  (45 wären optimal)


Ich hab meine Seagate mit Hilfe von Silikonblöken (normales Silikon aus dem Baumarkt einfach in eine Form gespritzt und zugeschnitten) und selbstklebenden Schaumgummipads auf einem schwarz lakierten und zurecht geschnittenen Gehäuse von einem alten DVD-Laufwerk entkopelt.
Funktioniert wunderbar^^


----------



## Mexxim (1. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Ich weiß das das sehr bzw. zu viel ist. Doch da ich die Platte sehr günstig erwerben konnte und die Daten darauf ständig mit einer anderen Platte (NAS) abgeglichen werden ist mir die Ruhe wesentlich lieber als die Lebensdauer .

Weiterhin ist das auch nicht verwunderlich da in dem Case nur eine Minimale konvektion vorhanden ist (passives NT, Passiver CPU Kühler etc ).

Das mit dem Silicon ist auch eine Idee, dämmt das die Geräusche auch gut (also mal abgesehn vom entkoppeln)?

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Das Etwas (1. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



Mexxim schrieb:


> Das mit dem Silicon ist auch eine Idee, dämmt das die Geräusche auch gut (also mal abgesehn vom entkoppeln)?




Wie gut es dämmt weiß ich nicht wirklich, denke aber, dass es ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Bitumen in der Hinsicht hat.
Ich habe vor es auch mal als alternative zu Bitumenmatten in einer einer Dämmbox zu verwenden (mich nervt das Zugriffsgeräusch nur fehlt mir im Moment die zeit zum Bau einer solchen Dämmbox (Ostern gibts ja wieder Ferien)) .


----------



## Fabian (1. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Also ich habe mir eine Bitumendämmbox gebaut,und finde das es die fast perfekte HD-Dämmung ist.
Laufgeräusche sind keine mehr zu hören,und zugriffsgeäusche nur ganz ganz leise.Diese werden aber von meinem gedämmten Gehäuse absorbiert
Also ist sie nicht mehr hörbar.

Ich hab die Bitumenbox hochkant in den LW Schacht meines Rebel9 gefestigt,und entkoppelt


----------



## Das Etwas (2. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Wie stark ändern/verschlechtern sich eigentlich die Zugriffszeiten und Lese-/Schreibraten, wenn man sie hochkant einbaut? (interressiert mich, weil ich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe die geplante Dämmbox (aus Platzgründen ) ebenso einzubauen oder eben ein kleineres Metallgehäuse als das von DVD/CD-Laufwerken zu suchen, damit es nicht den 5,25" Schacht berührt)

ps: haub auch das Rebel9 (die Welt der Gehäuse ist klein)


----------



## Mexxim (2. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Den Unterschied von Waagerecht zu senkrecht bemerkst du nicht, würde mich nicht wundern wenn der nichtmal messbar wäre...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## TWO_DOGS (19. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entkoppeln hilft halt nur gegen Vibrationen - als primär die Zugriffsgeräusche. Damit im Leerlauf wirklich störende Vibrationen entstehen, muss man schon n ziemlich mieses Gehäuse haben.



Hi und Hmm,

also ich würde mal nicht behaupten, daß mein Lian Li PC-V1100B Plus II Case ein mieses Gehäuse ist. Trotzdem erzeugt meine 400 GB WD Caviar derartige Vibrationen (nicht erst seit kurzem, sondern schon von Anfang an), daß ein ständiges Brummen zu hören ist, oder besser war. Da mir dieses Brummen gehörig auf die Nerven ging, habe ich mich mal ein wenig mit dem Thema entkoppeln beschäftigt (was mich auch hierher geführt hat). Da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob das Entkoppeln bei meinem "Vibrator" überhaupt was bringt, habe ich nun mal provisorisch die HDD mittels Gummibändern in den 5¼"-Schacht gehängt und was soll ich sagen? Vom Brummer ist nichts mehr zu hören.

Nun zu meinem "Problem". Welche Entkopplung ist so effektiv, wie meine Gummiband-Konstruktion? Diese Konstruktion ist wie schon erwähnt nur provisorisch und sieht nicht gerade formschön aus und von daher suche ich etwas professionelleres. 

Über den Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer 1 habe ich bisher sehr viel Gutes gelesen (kommt meiner Gummiband-Konstruktion ja auch sehr nahe, vom Aussehen mal abgesehen  ), aber es gibt auch Berichte über schnell ausleiernde Gummibänder durch die sich HDD's dann aus der Befestigung herausvibrieren. 

Beim Vibe-Fixer 3 bin ich mir nicht sicher, da die Konstruktion, wie auch die vieler ähnlicher Produkte, steifer ist als eine Gumminband-Aufhängung und von daher auch mehr Vibrationen durchlässt. Ist diese Entkopplungsmethode trotzdem noch so effektiv einen "echten" Vibrator ruhig zustellen?

GREETZ TWO_DOGS


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



TWO_DOGS schrieb:


> Hi und Hmm,
> 
> also ich würde mal nicht behaupten, daß mein Lian Li PC-V1100B Plus II Case ein mieses Gehäuse ist. Trotzdem erzeugt meine 400 GB WD Caviar derartige Vibrationen (nicht erst seit kurzem, sondern schon von Anfang an), daß ein ständiges Brummen zu hören ist, oder besser war. Da mir dieses Brummen gehörig auf die Nerven ging, habe ich mich mal ein wenig mit dem Thema entkoppeln beschäftigt (was mich auch hierher geführt hat). Da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob das Entkoppeln bei meinem "Vibrator" überhaupt was bringt, habe ich nun mal provisorisch die HDD mittels Gummibändern in den 5¼"-Schacht gehängt und was soll ich sagen? Vom Brummer ist nichts mehr zu hören.
> 
> ...



Meine ältere 500GB Platte von WD war auch ein kleiner krachmacher.
Habe sie dann in einen VibeFixer von Sharkonn geklemmt un in einem 5 1/4Zolll Schacht montiert.
Ergebnis: Kaum /Keine Geräusche mehr (mein subjektiver Eindruck!)

Mein neue 1TB Platte habe ich auch so montiert. Allerdings eher aus Platzgründen.

Ich kann aus meiner Sicht den VibeFixer voll empfehlen. Vor allem bekommen die Platten so noch Luft und werden nicht heiß.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. April 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe biss jetzt gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht:


----------



## Mexxim (30. April 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Die Bilder dürfen max. 800 Pixel breit sein weil sie sonst das layout sprengen!!!

Und was ist das? Dämmbox? N paar mehr Infos wären nett 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Brzeczek (30. April 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



Mexxim schrieb:


> Die Bilder dürfen max. 800 Pixel breit sein weil sie sonst das layout sprengen!!!
> 
> Und was ist das? Dämmbox? N paar mehr Infos wären nett
> 
> ...




Jaein eigentlich so das ding die Festplatte besser Kühlen aber sie wird zugleich auch entkoppelt und Gedämmt, aber nicht so gut wie andere Lösungen. Der nachteil bei anderen Dämboxen ist das  die Festplatten fiel Heiser werden. Aber die Entkopplung ist wirklich gut


----------



## SmallSoldier (30. April 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

@brzeczek
du meinst wohl ein festplattenkäfig, sowas hab ich ist entkoppelt und vorne drauf ein kühler der kalte luft ansuagt und durch jagt. in so einen käfig pasen bei mir 4 rein aber mann an mann ich habe nur 2 drinen pro käfig wegen luftstrom.


----------



## gucklemuck (30. April 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe vor kurzem auch meine Festplatten entkoppelt.
Jeder Zeit wieder.
Ich habe damit eine positive Erfahrung gemacht.

War nur etwas Problematisch in meinem Chieftec-Gehäuse.
Habe dafür meine 3,5" Schnellverschlüsse auf 5 1/4" erweitert,
und dann meine Festplatten mit Scythe Stabilizor II entkoppelt.
War circa 1,5 Stunden Arbeit.

Wer eine Anregung oder Bauanleitung mag .....


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: HDD Entkoppeln vs. Dämmen - Erfahrungen?*



SmallSoldier schrieb:


> @brzeczek
> du meinst wohl ein festplattenkäfig, sowas hab ich ist entkoppelt und vorne drauf ein kühler der kalte luft ansuagt und durch jagt. in so einen käfig pasen bei mir 4 rein aber mann an mann ich habe nur 2 drinen pro käfig wegen luftstrom.




Nicht ganz, da passen keine kleinen Lüfter rein. Laut Hersteller nennt es sich "Festplattengehäuse"


----------

